# Very rough starts



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Well I just tuned my Eco last week and the past three mornings it has been starting very roughly. It's as if it misfires for about fifteen to twenty seconds. Any one else having this problem using trifecta? It's always when my car has sat for long periods of time (over night).
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Have you datalogged and sent the numbers back to Trifecta? Is your spark plug gap at .29 or under?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes and yes. Still waiting to hear about the data loga


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Are you using premium gasoline?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Well I just tuned my Eco last week and the past three mornings it has been starting very roughly. It's as if it misfires for about fifteen to twenty seconds. Any one else having this problem using trifecta? It's always when my car has sat for long periods of time (over night).
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


my car is doing the same thing 100% just like you said. only if it sits over night. you can see the missfire counts with a tech 2 and than it clears right up.
running 93
spark plugs are .028
and if i tune to stock it stops doing it.
now that its not me going to data log right now!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> my car is doing the same thing 100% just like you said. only if it sits over night. you can see the missfire counts with a tech 2 and than it clears right up.
> running 93
> spark plugs are .028
> and if i tune to stock it stops doing it.
> now that its not me going to data log right now!


****.. Have you heard anything from Vince or contacted anyone regarding the matter? Have you installed an updated tune that more specifically meets the parameters of your car? I am also using 93 (I was even before the tune). I'm still waiting to hear back about this. I'm about to tune it back to stock for the time being. It scares me too much. How long has yours been doing it?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have had my tune for about 5 weeks and ever since the first time i tuned it...the very first start it was missing and running rough...but only a few seconds. i thought it was just the new fuel trims and new programming just needed to work it self out. i still kept the tune in till i needed to take the car in to the dealer. i tuned it back to stock and it did not do it no more. after i picked the car up i tuned it back and it started again. thought it was normal. i got the catless o2 housing and Vince sent me an up date for the CEL being on. i updated the tune and had no more problems with the CEL and the car seem to be starting a lil better. but still don't seem normal. i did send a data log in to him and it seems to take a few days to here back...but he will make it right he always does.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm stock (gapped at .035/intake resonator deleted) and mine does this on occasion...some days (Really mornings, after sitting overnight) its very noticeable, other days it doesn't happen at all. Always ran 91 octane, have 19k on the car now. Its only on the morning start too...It to me feels like a misfire, but Ive never had any CEL come on. It usually clears up in about 5-10 seconds...


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

well if Vince don't find anything maybe its normal and the tune just seems to make it more noticeable


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

There is nothing normal about it. If that's the way the tune is then its not right. I brand new car should not be starting like that, tuned or not


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> There is nothing normal about it. If that's the way the tune is then its not right. I brand new car should not be starting like that, tuned or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free



It is too normal! it happens on my 2010 corolla and my 2011 cruze and other new cars. Its the computer retarding the timing on start up to control emissions. If you shut the car off on a warm day and start it when the car is colder it will not know how much to retard the timing, and it runs rough then fixes it self after like 20 seconds.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine does it too, any cold start really. Only lasts for about 10 seconds though, I'm not too worried about it. As long as the MIL does not come on and the 'misfire' feel goes away shortly after start-up, you'll be fine.

I am curious to see if this gets worse during winter temps, might be a little more concerning at that point. Time will tell though..


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Mine does it too, any cold start really. Only lasts for about 10 seconds though, I'm not too worried about it. As long as the MIL does not come on and the 'misfire' feel goes away shortly after start-up, you'll be fine.
> 
> I am curious to see if this gets worse during winter temps, might be a little more concerning at that point. Time will tell though..



It shouldnt, the fall is the worse, hot days then cold nights. Winter was good for me. spring and fall is when i had it most. But like I said, All my new vehicles do it. All 3 of them. Same exact thing.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> It is too normal! it happens on my 2010 corolla and my 2011 cruze and other new cars. Its the computer retarding the timing on start up to control emissions. If you shut the car off on a warm day and start it when the car is colder it will not know how much to retard the timing, and it runs rough then fixes it self after like 20 seconds.


Can you explain why it doesn't do it with the stock tune then?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mine does it on the stock tune, and only has happened in summer so far. Had no signs of this last winter.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## babygirl265 (Aug 14, 2012)

do not understand


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

babygirl265 said:


> do not understand


What don't you understand? (Not being a di**, just want to ask and inform)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Mine does it on the stock tune, and only has happened in summer so far. Had no signs of this last winter.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


If yours did it on the stock tune then I can guarantee you're ignorant to the severity of what I classify as a "rough start." You would have certainly gotten it serviced, as I am trying to do with this post The car literally shakes when it does it. Im not talking about a little misfire here and a little misfire there. It goes straight into stutter mode when idling. I'm not a gear head, but I know my fare share about motors and I know this is not good for the life of the motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't have the tune here and I have zero issues on cold starts in the morning. I'll occasionally get a blip or two of "roughness" but it's extremely minor and happens only during the very start when the engine is higher in the RPM range while it's trying to heat up the cat. Most days, it doesn't even do it. I know it didn't this morning.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> If yours did it on the stock tune then I can guarantee you're ignorant to the severity of what I classify as a "rough start." You would have certainly gotten it serviced, as I am trying to do with this post The car literally shakes when it does it. Im not talking about a little misfire here and a little misfire there. It goes straight into stutter mode when idling. I'm not a gear head, but I know my fare share about motors and I know this is not good for the life of the motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free



Stock tune does do it. Mine does. Yes the car shakes. It shakes bad, for like 20 seconds correct? Heres what you do, get an old car with a distributor , like my 84 eagle. Pull the vacuum advance for the timing, let it get warm and it shakes like a *******. Its the retarded timing for start ups. It will either do it or not. If it Gets the right timing on start up or not. The ECM fixes it self after 20 seconds or so. That is why there is NO MIL LIGHT. Because there is nothing wrong! My 2002 sunfire did the same thing, it shook and sounded like a diesel for a second. and that had 210,000 miles on it when i sold it. So im telling you its not bad a for a motor.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

If it does it on numerous occasions after the car is warm then yes something is wrong. But if it does it on a overnight start or a very big temp change then its perfectly normal.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> If yours did it on the stock tune then I can guarantee you're ignorant to the severity of what I classify as a "rough start." You would have certainly gotten it serviced, as I am trying to do with this post The car literally shakes when it does it. Im not talking about a little misfire here and a little misfire there. It goes straight into stutter mode when idling. I'm not a gear head, but I know my fare share about motors and I know this is not good for the life of the motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


I really don't appreciate you calling me ignorant. I know exactly what you are saying and what your car is doing. It shakes my car also, for 10-15 seconds or so then smooths out and only does it after sitting overnight. After some searching on this forum I found other people have seen this with no ill effects. It also doesn't throw a code, and after checking for any saved codes in the system there is none. This all leads me to believe it isn't going to kill my motor, especially after several people mention the timing.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder if an 84 eagle and 2012 cruse have any parts what so ever in common. hahaha


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> I wonder if an 84 eagle and 2012 cruse have any parts what so ever in common. hahaha


Um they both operate in the same way dont they? Air and gas ignite and Make exhaust to and it moves a vehicle. The concept is the same. Besides the emission controls. So what you can do on an 84 eagle you can do on a 2011. They both work the same exact way sorry to inform you. Just one manually and one with a computer.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I really don't appreciate you calling me ignorant. I know exactly what you are saying and what your car is doing. It shakes my car also, for 10-15 seconds or so then smooths out and only does it after sitting overnight. After some searching on this forum I found other people have seen this with no ill effects. It also doesn't throw a code, and after checking for any saved codes in the system there is none. This all leads me to believe it isn't going to kill my motor, especially after several people mention the timing.



exactly, thanks for agreeing with me as well.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> exactly, thanks for agreeing with me as well.


No problem!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

When I start my car up (2012 cruze 2lt 1.4lt with cx racing intake) it get this stuttering and sputtering. Does seem to happen when it's cooler than when I turned it off. Using 93 octane.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstahliv said:


> When I start my car up (2012 cruze 2lt 1.4lt with cx racing intake) it get this stuttering and sputtering. Does seem to happen when it's cooler than when I turned it off. Using 93 octane.


Car needs to be tuned specifically for the CX Racing intake. It throws off MAF readings.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah, I am going to have to save up some cash for it. The rough start does not always happen though so that is good.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

here my air intake cx racing* filter fell off, need to get a kandn to put on.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So when the air filter fell off, it made the car sputter at start. Now I have K&N filter on the cx racing intake and it no longer has a problem. The filter that comes with the kit sucks.


----------

